# updated family



## Blkhawk73 (Sep 2, 2006)

Since I addded the HK4 this past week I had to take a group photo.


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

Blkhawk73 said:


> Since I addded the HK4 this past week I had to take a group photo.


That is a truly awesome collection! Are you the guy with the new HK4 over at HK pro? I would love to have an elite! How do you like it?

Here is my tiny collection :smt022


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Hell of a nice collection


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Some very nice guns here for sure.


----------



## Waffen (Feb 8, 2006)

Sweet!!!



W


----------



## hberttmank (May 5, 2006)

Very nice collection!


----------



## Blkhawk73 (Sep 2, 2006)

Yup that's me with the new HK4 package. Still amazed I got that for what I did.










The Elite is awesome. Great shooter. It may get the Hk mount and Gilmore LG35 on it for plates. I know CDNN still has some for right around the $1k mark. It all started with the USP40. Was proberly 6 yrs till I got the second one and from there...well I'd wanted a P7 model for about 8 yrs before grabbing one which then led to another. Grabbed the P9s on a deal and it's just an awesome shooter with a fabulous trigger. The P2KSK I grabbed when I intended on buying a Merlin lever gun - ended up ordering both that day.  With the exception of the USP40 and the HK 4 of course they're all in 9mm. I'll proberly pass on the P2000 and USP compacts. I'd like to pick up an Expert though and maybe a VP70Z just to fill the gap. Depending on funds (bonuses) next yr, I'll add a MK23 as well just because. I'll hold off on the P30 until the demand settles down which in turn will bring prices down a bit.


----------



## hberttmank (May 5, 2006)

+1 on the P9S being a great shooter. And yes, you do need an Expert in your collection, it is my favorite of the USP series.


----------

